

Ask HN: When Andreessen Horowitz invests $100M, how much equity does it take? - hoodoof


======
byoung2
I'm not sure about your hypothetical $100 million round or what valuation
specifically since there are so many variables (kind of like asking how much
house can you buy with $500k?).

Here is a good video to watch
([http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec09/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec09/))
to get an idea of what investors have in mind. They want enough to make it
worth their while (20-30% for a series A is the example they give), but they
don't want to own too much of the company because it is demotivating for the
team.

------
api
I'm sure it depends on the deal.

~~~
hoodoof
I'm sure of that too but interested to get an overall picture.

~~~
tobylane
The % of equity is the % of worth that is fulfilled by a $100m purchase. If
you receive a $10 off voucher for any purchase in s shop could you tell me
right now what the % is?

